# Found an injured buzzard, help please!!!!



## Moodie

I'll try and keep this brief.

I found an injured buzzard on my way home from work yesterday. Looked like it had broken legs and seemed to keep passing out. I managed to get it home and on the advice of the RSPCA put it in the garage in a box with a little water.

I checked it this morning and it was much improved and didnt show any signs of discomfort or injury. It was now standing up and seemed fully alert. 

The RSPCA came to collect it this morning. They're taking it to a local rescue centre and if all is well it will be released back near where I found it. If it needs specialist care it will go to a local hawk conservatory.

My reason for asking on here is that I became really attatched to the bird and really want to see it again. I dont want to keep it (I dont have the time, space, knowledge etc to care for it, and its a wild bird). But I would like to be there to see it released or perhaps be able to release it myself. 

Is this a possibility for me? I've tried contacting the centre but cant get through. The lady that collected the bird was quite brief and didnt really give me much info. Do I have any right to tell the centre that as it was me that found the bird I want to release it? 

Many thanks.


----------



## SiUK

The RSPCA are not the best people to contact with things like that but keep trying the rescue centre


----------



## trigger

Hello, I am afraid you don't have any 'right' to release the bird as it is up to the rehabilitator to decide when and where the bird should be released. If the buzzard is not in rehab for long, then he should be released in the area he was found in, which case you can request that you be present if possible. legally / and for the interest of the buzzard, he will not be allowed visitors whilst in care but I am sure if you call the centre they will give you a progress report and if suitable will allow you to see the release. Thats what I do anyway, and I have on occasion had the finders return the bird to the wild as you know best the exact area it was found. Give the centre a bell and see what they have to say. And well done foe helping the buzzard. : victory:


----------



## Moodie

Thanks, I got through to the centre and they said he's ok but is thin and weak so is being sent to the Hawk Conservancy tomorrow. Hopefully they will let me get involved somehow.

SiUK, I didnt really want to contact them as I've heard some storys on here but given the bird appeared to be in a bad way and I have no idea about birds of prey it was the first option to get the big guy some decent help! They were really cool to be fair, I was just hoping for more follow up info and involvement.


----------



## SilverSky

when we took an injured bat to our nearest rspca (a last resort!) they let us come and get it when it was ready and release it where we found it. it was really satisfying actually.


----------

